# More cars from WESTORATION WORLD...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I made 4 more cars for race.. Just thought you guys might like to see the bodies being slammed.. and 2 cars I made so far.. I always want to put a blower on daytona body in correct way (took hood off and cut it and fit the engine in) and another one is 68 barracuda resin body i got in trade the hood was cracked so i had no choice but cut it out and few sanding on it then i think i like it .. tell me what you guys think.. and will have more coming.. 

Enjoy and HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Looking good! Where'd you get the decals for the MOPARS from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Lookiong good! Where'd you get the decals for the MOPARS from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


which one? red daytona (patto's) , red barracuda (troy mead - dragbodies) and red charger (patto's) mopar drag

Wes


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, them Mopars is Swee-eet!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mopar this...Mopar that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mopar is where Wes is at...*

Wes,

I realy like what you have done here with your Mopar Pak. The big engine screams Zooooooooooooooooooooom! Yeah baby. 

Bob...can't wait to see the rest...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of westorations!! Awesome custom work there Wes!! I know the blower addition is no easy task, but the open hood 68 barracuda just knocks my socks off!! That is no easy modification, for sure!!! Super sweet!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You know I'm liking them blowers, Ooooooohhhhhhh Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Looking good Wes!!! You ain't gonna totaly convert me to Dodge, but I gots to get some of those big Mopar stickers...RM


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that is some sweet work on the Mopar muscles! I love it! GREAT job! And I like the pun - Westoration World! 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I really like the slammed sheriffs monaco!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent work Wes!

You've always got a nifty surprise in the wings. The hoodless look is really fresh!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That's one loooow down orange bird Wes.*

Looks like she could scoop the competition right off the track and keep on going. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like a cow catcher on a locomotive!!... Any plans for decals?? nd


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I really like the slammed sheriffs monaco!


it comes with tyco narrow chassis ad it does pretty good! will find out in 2 weeks. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Looks like she could scoop the competition right off the track and keep on going. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like a cow catcher on a locomotive!!... Any plans for decals?? nd


i havent decided what decals i will use for it.. but this bird is the lowest i ever done and does run pretty good.. it might beat my 2007 sublime green charger!!

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great cars Wes ! You truly add to the hobby with these Mopars & you do Ol' Walter P. Proud ! 
If in the event Cerberus-Chrysler LLC ever goes under, it will be a great inspiration to know that guys like you will pick up the torch & carry on the Chrysler tradition !:thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Mopars Wes. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> i havent decided what decals i will use for it.. but this bird is the lowest i ever done and does run pretty good.. it might beat my 2007 sublime green charger!!
> 
> Wes


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not faster than the Charger. That does look very Kewl Wes. Stealth comes to mind...nice job man.

Bob...are pink chargers fast?...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not faster than the Charger. That does look very Kewl Wes. Stealth comes to mind...nice job man.
> 
> Bob...are pink chargers fast?...zilla


LOLOLOL... i got the chassis replaced for the sublime charger and tested it.. its got mojo back!!! LOL. i am supposed to have a race at my house not sure yet. its so hard to get people to come!! everyone is busy!! 

Thanks guys for kind words about my projects! 

Wes


----------

